# Brad Miller OFFICIALLY a King



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

It was verbal, now it's official, the Pacers announced it, the briefing is at http://insidehoops.com/miller-traded-072403.shtml


THe Kings got a STEAL!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

is there any Kings fans on the boards. there isnt even one responce on this kings thread about the trade


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

I might think about responding when a moderator or someone like him or her removes the sticky from a series that ended in May. I don't believe anyone is interested on this board.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

My first response when findin' out bout the trade was, "DAMN, Kings just got stronger... Way stronger than b4!"


This is a good trade IMO, as Brad can now play startin' center for you guys and have the former-startin' center, agein' Divac, play a much lesser role on the team, which will obviously help the team.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that Miller will help Kings a lot. He might average 15 pts and 10+ rbs.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, Brad Miller should help out the Kings a lot. IMO, you should start him over Divac....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope they start him over Divac. Divac shouldn't start anymore in the NBA. And now with the West so strong, he should just sit and coach Miller about passing and help in critical time. (playoffs)


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

With Divac's passing skills and knowledge of how the offesne works and where people are supposed to be Divac should be the starter. That way we can hopefully mold Miller throughout the season and teach him how to operate those pick and rolls that the Kings use so often. We could even use the two as a tandem since Webber wont be back till Christmas. I really dont know enough about Miller to say any more. 

Next year i think they should flip-flop and have Miller starting and Vlade off the bench(even if we have to give divac a new deal and let him retire a king). Vlade is still one of the better defensive centers in the league and is no pushover against shaq.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> With Divac's passing skills and knowledge of how the offesne works and where people are supposed to be Divac should be the starter. That way we can hopefully mold Miller throughout the season and teach him how to operate those pick and rolls that the Kings use so often. We could even use the two as a tandem since Webber wont be back till Christmas. I really dont know enough about Miller to say any more.
> 
> Next year i think they should flip-flop and have Miller starting and Vlade off the bench(even if we have to give divac a new deal and let him retire a king). Vlade is still one of the better defensive centers in the league and is no pushover against shaq.


Miller is one of the best centers in the league against Shaq, and he puts up even better numbers than Divac against the Lakers.

I think Miller and Vlade should start until Webber comes back. Then when Webber comes back, put Vlade on the bench. That way Vlade will still be fresh when the playoffs start...

My :twocents: anyway...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Geoff Petrie Trade Comments


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Geoff Petrie seems happy about Miller. Hopefully he can lead us to the place that we've been hoping to get. ( Finals & Championship )


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!


B.Miller is a :king: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller looks good in Kings Purple:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Can't wait to see him play.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I know Brad was an all-star in the east, but I just can't see him being much of an improvement over Vlade or Pollard. I don't think he will be an all-star in the west either. I think Pollard will have almost the same numbers as Brad did when he was in the east.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't doubt that Pollard will get a lot of rebounds in th east. But if he averaged 13 pts a game, I'll be very shocked.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

*gf*



> This is a good trade IMO,


Can any on tell me what is "IMO"?


----------

